# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Houston 7:30pm FSNSW / WCIU / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *We can beat this team* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (23-22) (8-12 on road) @ Houston Rockets (28-21) (15-10 at home) 









Toyota Center, Winsday Febuary 9th, 2005
Chicago @ Houston 7:30pm	FSNSW / WCIU / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Baylor-6'1-WESLEY <> Florida State-6'5-SURA <> Mount Zion-6'8-McGRADY <> Michigan-6'9-HOWARD <> Shanghai-7'6-YAO*</center>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hi Bulls fans! :wave: Love the thread header!

I'll leave my homer comments on the Houston thread, but from the Bulls perspective this is a tough game just due to the fact that it's the 2nd of back-to-back games on the road and you guys just spent a lot of energy on Dallas. If the Bulls can beat Dallas and Houston on back-to-back games that is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Tough game, Houston has been playing damn well as of late. I hate to go against the Baby Bulls........so I won't

Rockets 94
Bulls 97


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

100










95


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I expect a big game from Curry, but I also expect big games from TMac and Suru (left alone when the double comes on TMac). I also expect the Bulls to be a little worn.










98









92


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

With Deng's 47-min game last night, Nocioni should be well rested for some quality time with our buddy McGrady.

If anybody deserves the nickname "Sleepy" (Floyd), its gotta be McGrady...unless thats really a stoned look he sports.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

88











78


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rockets by 48


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls 98 Rockets 96


Too bad I'll have to miss the game, but I've got hot date that takes precedence! 

Now, if we were in the NBA Finals, well, that'll be a different story, pardner!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This will be a tough game. The Bulls expended a lot of energy to beat Dallas and Houston is a very good team. T-Mac has been on a tear as of late. It's going to take another team effort. Hopefully Hinrich is comming out of his shooting slump. He hit some big shots at the end of last nights game. He needs to follow that up tonight. Curry can get Yao in foul trouble but he needs to be aggressive. We should do well on the boards. Deng and Nocioni and going to have to at least slow T-Mac down.

Tough call.

Bulls 87
Rockets 83

Another hard fought game by both teams.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

84







80


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

If we some how won our next 2, big things could be happening for us this year.
We matchup very well against this team. They rely very heavily on their starters but they have had 2 days off. If we can shut down 2 of their starters they will have a very hard time competing. And with their small backcourt of Wesley and Sura, then Barry of the bench is very favorable for our team.

Bulls 91
Houston 84

Hinrich scores 25.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> With Deng's 47-min game last night, Nocioni should be well rested for some quality time with our buddy McGrady.
> 
> If anybody deserves the nickname "Sleepy" (Floyd), its gotta be McGrady...unless thats really a stoned look he sports.


Nocioni guarding T-Mac is a joke and should never happen...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

We have no one that matches up with Tmac at all. The key will not be trying to stop him, but stopping everyone else. Let tmac try and beat us by himself. Just don't let the Bobby Sura's of the world go off.


----------



## cwalkmanuel (Apr 24, 2003)

this should be a fun game. i'll be in attendance. probably the only bulls fan there.

bulls 94
rockets 86


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Wesley has always been an absolute assassin when he plays us, and since we'll have to pay close attention to McGrady and Yao, I could see him having a big night. I hope Deng's not too winded to give it his best against McGrady - we might need to use Griffin a little more than usual, since Noc is a step too slow to guard McGrady.

It's a back-to-back, but they have a few more off days after this game, so I hope they leave it all on the floor. Even so, I fear they'll come up a few points short.

Rockets 93
Bulls 86


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> Wesley has always been an absolute assassin when he plays us, and since we'll have to pay close attention to McGrady and Yao, I could see him having a big night.


The smug look on David Wesley's face as he rained down jumpers upon us would definitely make my "Top 25 Things I Hated About Being a Bulls Fan, 1998-2005" list.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I hated all of those little tiny guards on the Hornets when they would kick our ***.

Bulls 100
Rockets 95


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

My pessimistic predictions always seem to help things more than hurt them, so here it goes...

The Rockets have been playing great lately. The Bulls are tired from last night's effort in Dallas. Eddy has always struggled against Ming, whether it's his insane length or whatever, and Mutombo has always been a big obstacle as well. So expect Eddy to be a non-factor. Also, we always get torched by Wesley and Sura it seems. T-mac will be on his game, as Deng is probably gassed from his 47 minutes last night. My prediction:










104










90


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rockets with 4 W's in a row.

Rockets 99

Bulls 93


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Those pictures look like wax models (yao, howard, mcgrady) and yao looks scary.

Can we keep the defense up? We should have no problems with offensive boards. hopefully Eddy and Tyson crash them hard.

They really defend the transition baskets well since they always have at least 2 guys back so we have to be careful with handling the ball and make good passes. We can't expect to run with them.

Bulls win 94-86.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Rockets-107
Bulls-98


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Bulls win if they continue to play "D" like they did last night......This will be one of the few games I may miss, because here in Carolina, it's a basketball holiday!

Heels vs the Blue Devils @ 9pm!!!!! I'll be flicking back and forth between the two games...

GO TARHEELS!!!!!!!


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

Rockets 92
Bulls 88 

Gordon 28 pts. 
Hinrich aka "Mr. Brick" 9 pts. 3/16 fg, 1/6 3ptfg 2/2 ft  

Mcgrady 30 pts
Yao 25 pts
Sura 19 pts


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Most shocking stat of the year?

The Bulls have now won 8 in a row against the West, that's even more unbelievable than being 23-22 IMHO.

(And it's really 9 in a row, the last one we lost was the Dallas game that was a present from the officials)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Curry should struggle all game long as long as Yao doesn't get into foul trouble. If he scores more than 12 points I'll put him in my avatar. 

The game should be close because the Rockets struggle against teams that play a good zone defense.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls have a chance again tonight. Nocioni against t mac should be very funny, if noci could break into t mac ´s mind.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hope deng continues his hot game from last night.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Can Curry run on Yao? Will Kirk come out of his his slump? Will Houston have more than 200 people in attendence? 

Go Bulls!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry with nice mini hook plus a foul. ft good bulls by thre


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

t mac will draw a lot of fouls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice shot by deng.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Pippen is doing a radio broadcast w/ Jimmy Durham on Espn radio acording to the Houston broadcasters.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

othella shooting touch!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by deng over yao.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Bulls looking crisp so far for a team who is back to back on the road.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by duhon!!!bulls by four


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

6 assists on 6 fg's for the Bulls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

noci comes in to guard t mac!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls stablishing some d thats good!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice pass from chandler to curry.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls with very good ball movement, 9 assists so far.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Rod Strickland makes an appearance.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

who is primarily guarding TMac?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

end of first bulls by one.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigdbucks</b>!
> who is primarily guarding TMac?


They are playing a lot of zone.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice block by chandler.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I am sure glad the Bulls didn't draft Yao. 1st Houston changes it's uniform to resemble the Chinese national teams, tv cut aways of the Great Wall and now they have some sissy Panda for a mascot. What in the hell does a panda have to do with a team called the rockets?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

houston starting to knock down some threes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls on a draught.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, we just crumbled to the tune of a 10-0 Houston run.

Time for a comeback.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we cant score!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> I am sure glad the Bulls didn't draft Yao. 1st Houston changes it's uniform to resemble the Chinese national teams, tv cut aways of the Great Wall and now they have some sissy Panda for a mascot. What in the hell does a panda have to do with a team called the rockets?


What are you talking about??


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

14 point game and it's Rockets ball.

We're ****ed.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

we're cold!!!:uhoh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we cant score.................down by 14. man !!!! we are completely out off the planet.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

WHAT IN THE WORLD IS GOING ON! According to CBSSPortline.com Houston is leading 43-29!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

0-12 this quarter... thats why we're down 14. YUCK


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

0/12 FG this quarter before that three by Pike.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyson chandler with ten rebounds already.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice jump hook by eddy.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> I am sure glad the Bulls didn't draft Yao. 1st Houston changes it's uniform to resemble the Chinese national teams, tv cut aways of the Great Wall and now they have some sissy Panda for a mascot. What in the hell does a panda have to do with a team called the rockets?


you mean clutch the bear?

hes been a rocket mascot long before yao ever got there. this is his wife. 

top left hand corner


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice runner by gordon rockets by 12.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pike cant score.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice run by hinrich scores plus foul.ft is good houston by 5


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

if this is a 10 point game @ the half and we're shooting less than 35% we're in OK shape for the 2nd.... as long as we heat up a little bit.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Am I the only one who noticed that PIKE did the best job of slowing TMac in the first half?

Pike?

Really, Pike? But it's true.

And does Chandler have to actually bleed to get a call?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chandler with 14 rebounds.


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

8 Offensive rebounds with 1 point total is very weird stats.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Calls aren't going our way. TC was AT LEAST fouled 3 times in the 2nd qtr. So was EC and Ben a couple of times.

We've done a pretty good job on T-mac/Yao, but their role players absolutely killed us.

Still, a good finish to the half. Could've been much worse.

Kirk/Ben will need to get hot from OUTSIDE for us to have a solid shot at a W.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this quarter could be a lot worse.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy with ZERO rebounds. Its Reiner time!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to get back on track.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we must put more pressure on them.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> Eddy with ZERO rebounds. Its Reiner time!!


Well yea, its always Reiner time.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Am I the only one who noticed that PIKE did the best job of slowing TMac in the first half?
> 
> Pike?
> ...


No, you're not the only one...Pike did a great job on T-mac...somehow. Pike also hit a bucket to break the Bulls slump, and his presence somehow helped us climb within striking distance. Amazing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we came cold!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Well yea, its always Reiner time.



what are u drinking man?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Jesus Creeping Christ . . . is Eddy giving up all other shots besides jump hooks thrown from his waist for Lent?

Skiles needs to go to his best lineup (hint: it doesn't include Eddy) real early in the third if we're to win this one (and we should).


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm 24 second violation on us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

14 point lead by rockets comes back again, correcting 16


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, this is ugly. Where did everyone leave their brains?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

another 24 sec violation....bring gordon please.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

We look lost on offense tonight. WTF is going on?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

This is not our night. We might as well lose by 15+.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Time to bench Eddy...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> what are u drinking man?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pargo comes win....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

rockets by 17


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

david wesley shootin good.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm janero pargo!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Everytime the Bulls get a chance to get back in the game, they keep making stupid mistakes. They're either turning it over or giving up an offensive rebound.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

mcgready finding ways to get to the line, and we finding ways to get out of the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for pike.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

jannero finally made one.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good fast break, chandler finishes with a dunk.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

end of period rockets by eleven.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

y the **** is pargo in instead of gordon.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stupid turnorvers.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Gordon missing too many shots, that's why.

maybe he can pick it up.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got box out!!!!!


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Come on, how can we allow a 55-year-old Mumtombo dominate our frontline?!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

their backups are killing us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

griffin comes in.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeee for duhon.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice put back by chandler.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bobbie Sura is such a whiny ****.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't see the game, but the Bulls will pull this one out. I have forseen it.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

No way.


> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I can't see the game, but the Bulls will pull this one out. I have forseen it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

****in hell.... Rockets keep drainin shots... they wont miss. Padgett just nailed a 3, now we're down 14 again.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammmmmmmmmmmm we cant come close.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Yao just dominates.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammmmmmmmmmmmm at the buzzer..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, Sura just nailed a fadeaway bail out jumper at the buzzer.... thats the kind of night they're havin


And Chandler misses 2 FTs in a row... thats the kind of night the bulls are havin


ITS OVAH


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

and chandler misses both.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I would rather have Van Chancellor coach the Bulls than Scott Skiles.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Other than having no D and no O, the Bulls are looking sharp.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ugly shooting for us....this game is over guys.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is ugly. oh well. chalk this one up as bad shooting.

99-79. Dikembe played like he was still in Denver. Tyson can't box out. 

How many buzzer beating 3's did the Rockets get? 

no highlights tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chandler can rebound but cant nail a ft.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Has anybody else noticed Sura is playing keep away from Yao again? Lucky for Chicago, I guess.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

houston supporting players deserve the credit, they play great.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> chandler can rebound but cant nail a ft.


It's like bizarro Eddy Curry, right?

Can we make a run and make it at least respectable loss?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeee for duhon


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Tyson can't box out.


Jeez, tough crowd. I guess Tyson had only 10 defensive rebounds in 29 minutes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chandler with a put back and a rebound.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

game over


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chandler 3-9 from the ft.ugly


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I expected Tyson to get 20+ rebounds tonight. Houston allows a ton of defensive rebounds. but he can't help that he's a stick figure.

Second unit trying to come back but they can't control the ball. second unit against the bobcats is one thing but against the Rockets :no: At least they don't give it up.

And then Tyson rips a rebound away from Yao. 

nice putback by Reiner (facing no d)

Ryan Bowen makes a jumper.

Jumper by Pargo and it's over

105-92 loss.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

All this game proves is that Skiles is an idiot for not putitng Curry in and that Tyson Chandler is soft, and can't be the center of this team.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Curry was being man-handled by Ming. He had no chance. We played better with Chandler in the lineup.


> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> All this game proves is that Skiles is an idiot for not putitng Curry in and that Tyson Chandler is soft, and can't be the center of this team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> Curry was being man-handled by Ming. He had no chance. We played better with Chandler in the lineup.


Chandler also was getting manhandled by Ming.

I wouldn't say we played better with either. We fell behind about 9 with Curry in the game, and then we were blown out of contention with Chandler in the game. We got down by like 20 with Chandler in the game in the 4th quarter, and then Houston put their scrubs in earlier, allowing us to make the final prettier for us. Thats not a team playing better with Chandler to me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I saw the last 2.5 quarters of the game, and I must say, I liked how our guards were playing scrappy.

but once again, lack of commitment to establish the post loses us another game. Not establishing the post with Curry is exactly why we started 0-9 if you go back and watch those games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> All this game proves is that Skiles is an idiot for not putitng Curry in and that Tyson Chandler is soft, and can't be the center of this team.


Curry made no impact in the 2nd when we struggled the most. He reverted to baby hooks instead of dunking when they toughened up on D. especially when Mutumbo was in there (which he was in the first half of the second quarter and then Ming.)

Skiles is adamant about taking Curry out when we are trying to come back. We tried to get him going in the 3rd quarter but he didn't do much.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> All this game proves is that Skiles is an idiot for not putitng Curry in and that Tyson Chandler is soft, and can't be the center of this team.


Is today "Say the Opposite of What's Real Day" and I just missed it?

When it doesn't take Curry 4 games to amass 20 rebounds, then you can talk to me about how soft Chandler is. Tyson and our starting backcourt (whom Skiles inexplicably played low minutes) were the only reasons we had even a glimmer of hope in this one, and if Skiles made one crucial mistake, it was leaving Eddy in the game far too long into the third.

The "second-best center" talk is pure nonsense. The gap between Eddy and Brad Miller / Yao / Z is as least as wide as the gap between those guys and Shaq. Yao was simply toying with Eddy tonight.

Chandler's not perfect, but to lay any blame on tonight at his feet while exonerating Curry leads me to believe you're either related to Eddy or you've taken enough Cialis to give yourself a perpetual woodrow for the guy.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

BBS I know you see Yao getting posterized alot (which probably leads you to believe he's a bad defender), but it's very difficult to push him around on defense, let alone shoot over his tall body. The Bulls just didn't shoot well tonight, you can't expect to stay in the game when you shoot 37% from the field.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> All this game proves is that Skiles is an idiot for not putitng Curry in and that Tyson Chandler is soft, and can't be the center of this team.


Please, just stop it.

I made this point in the team "MVP" thread, but when Curry doesn't have Hinrich or Duhon deliver him the ball in favorable situations (like what happened tonight), he's merely an average player. Him trying to go one-on-one against Yao or Mutombo was pathetic for the most part. He keeps going to that fadeaway hook when it's such a poor shot.

Plus he didn't have a single rebound in the 1st half. But I'm sure that will be overlooked since most of Chandler's rebounds came with Curry boxing out the entire Rockets team.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> All this game proves is that Skiles is an idiot for not putitng Curry in and that Tyson Chandler is soft, and can't be the center of this team.


well my opinion is just as valid as yours, and IMHO, The _real reason_ Skiles is an idiot is his underusage of Jared Reiner :yes: 

Oh yes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just brutal.

At least Kirk is taking better shots, fewer shots, or otherwise somehow finding the bucket. Better in the last 6 quarters of basketball. A truly good omen.

I guess Deng is some old geezer who can't play 47 minutes last night and make it past 19 tonight. 

Chandler. What a softie. Nobody can play Center and only grab 20 rebounds and be worth a damn.

Curry? Sadly, Yao and a 56 year old motumbo grabbed 23 rebounds against him. Good news, though. He had only 1 turnover.

How can the bulls lose a game that Duhon shoots 4-8?

Houston starts a 6'1" SG, plays him 36 minutes, and our 6'3" SG who's usually overmatched by big SGs only gets 24 minutes.

Reiner clearly is beating out Curry. Heck, he'd actually grab about 24 rebounds per 48 minutes, based upon tonight's game.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Eddy definitely played an uninspired game tonight. Houston's height bothered him a lot and he couldn't get his offense going. However, what was really dissapointing was that he put in ZERO effort on defense and rebounding. Tyson also has flaws in his game just like Eddy, but unlike Eddy he always puts in effort. I hope that we don't see games like this from Eddy again. 

Houston is just a better team than us right now. It's tough to beat them when their role players are playing well (in addition to their dynamic duo of TMac/Yao).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Scott Skiles is upset.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Scott Skiles is upset.


Good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> Eddy definitely played an uninspired game tonight. Houston's height bothered him a lot and he couldn't get his offense going. However, what was really dissapointing was that he put in ZERO effort on defense and rebounding. Tyson also has flaws in his game just like Eddy, but unlike Eddy he always puts in effort. I hope that we don't see games like this from Eddy again.
> 
> Houston is just a better team than us right now. It's tough to beat them when their role players are playing well (in addition to their dynamic duo of TMac/Yao).


What about in the 4th quarter, with about 7 minutes left, Tyson just shutdown, gave up. He stopped leaping high for rebounds, he just allowed Yao to get the rebound, or get lucky and have the ball bounce his way. he wasn't jumping for rebounds, he wasn't altering shots. Chandler had a good game, but his 4th quarter was awful. It really pissed me off how he gave up tonight.

Skiles should be upset at himself for leaving Curry out. As Skiles says, if he has a problem with a player he tells them straight out, then why doesn't he just tell Curry what he needs to do, and put Curry back in the game?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Just brutal.
> 
> At least Kirk is taking better shots, fewer shots, or otherwise somehow finding the bucket. Better in the last 6 quarters of basketball. A truly good omen.
> ...


Good post, but just one small correction, our 6'3" SG played 36 minutes tonight.

Box Score 

There are several reasons we lost tonight, but probably the biggest factor was that Houston made several "lucky" (for absence of a better word) shots at the shot clock buzzer that seemed to each be a dagger.

As for Eddy, as long as he can keep his trade value up, Pax should be able to land an outstanding defensive big man and a perimeter-oriented big man in a sign-and-trade for Eddy this summer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls lowlights

ESPN recapped the game as well and showed the tough interior D as Deke and Yao abused Curry and Chandler.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles should be upset at himself for leaving Curry out. As Skiles says, if he has a problem with a player he tells them straight out, then why doesn't he just tell Curry what he needs to do, and put Curry back in the game?


Has there ever been a Bulls' loss this year that hasn't been attributable to either:
1. not playing Eddy enough?
2. not giving Eddy the ball enough when he is in the game?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Has there ever been a Bulls' loss this year that hasn't been attributable to either:
> ...


YES 

(But only because Eddy has missed a few games)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> My pessimistic predictions always seem to help things more than hurt them, so here it goes...
> 
> The Rockets have been playing great lately. The Bulls are tired from last night's effort in Dallas. Eddy has always struggled against Ming, whether it's his insane length or whatever, and Mutombo has always been a big obstacle as well. So expect Eddy to be a non-factor. Also, we always get torched by Wesley and Sura it seems. T-mac will be on his game, as Deng is probably gassed from his 47 minutes last night. My prediction:
> ...


I'm not one to pat myself on the back usually, but this is the 2nd night in a row where I basically nailed the final score, and my predictions almost entirely came to fruition. Final score, was 105-92....my prediction was 104-90...same difference, right? In any case, I was really hoping I was wrong, sort of like a reverse jinx type thing. *sigh* Sunday against the Wolves can't come soon enough.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cookie Monster

Anyone remember Jeff Hagedorn?


----------

